# Paid Externships in England for Culinary Graduates



## chefsabroad (Oct 17, 2011)

If you are currently enrolled in a culinary degree program or if you have graduated within the year with a degree, you are eligible for my program. Student Chefs Abroad places culinary students and recent graduates in paid internships in England's award winning restaurants. This is an exciting opportunity to learn new skills, techniques, and a new cuisine culture. Modern British Cuisine has influences of Asian, Mediterranean, and Indian. The cuisine is about using local and fresh produce, dairy, and meats. Presentation is very important. These are small award winning restaurants where you will have the opportunity to be trained to work in all stations of the kitchen. If you would like to learn more about this exciting opportunity, please contact me.


----------



## edwin fuentes (Aug 15, 2012)

hello, I am on the verge of graduating February 2013 and would love the opportunity to work abroad.


----------



## chefsabroad (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Edwin,

Sorry for the delay in responding. I was traveling through Wales and the internet was limited. I sent you a private message reply. I am looking forward to speaking with you!


----------



## edward wolff (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to graduate with an AAB in Culinary Arts in a year.  I'm very interested and quite the Anglophile.


----------



## gianni leopardi (Jul 4, 2013)

To whom it may concern,

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am a Corporate Chef here in the USA, ( Italian Born)

I have one of my prodigee( Graduate from the ALMA INTERNATIONAL CULINARY SCHOOL in Italy who just returned from a six

months  stage in Thailand at the Ramada Resort,

sh is now back in Italy, the problem she is facing is the lack of English language...( she gets by but  not enough to fill a full time 

position in the International market).

She is a very hard and diligent worker, i now suggested to her to try in the UK/Ireland territories.

Could you please advise me on a way forward in order to help this individual?

Looking forward for your kind reply

Sincerely

G.Leopardi

Corporate Chef

DuClaw Brewery and Restaurants

Baltimore . U.S.A.


----------



## davidsjlim (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello I am interested in your studying abroad. if you could give me more info that would be great thank you


----------



## chef gary moore (Aug 8, 2013)

To whom it may concern: 

                                  I am a culinary student in the AOS program at Le Cordon Bleu Atlanta. I will be graduating in September of 2014. I am currently in search of an externship.. I would really like to go outside of the US to expand my education and to hoan my craft so to speak.  I am a very energized individual and im very eager to learn. I currently have a 3.690 gpa and going to school everyday is a pleasure for me. I hope u take my plea into serious consideration...

                                                                                                                    Sincerely,

                                                                                                                                 Gary L Moore Jr.


----------

